# cheats.gbatemp.net not working?



## Barathrum (May 10, 2009)

Firefox can't find the server at cheats.gbatemp.net.





The browser could not find the host server for the provided address.

* Did you make a mistake when typing the domain? (e.g. "ww.mozilla.org" instead of "www.mozilla.org")
* Are you certain this domain address exists?  Its registration may have expired.
* Are you unable to browse other sites?  Check your network connection and DNS server settings.
* Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy?  Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.

is it down? been trying for days


----------



## Samutz (May 10, 2009)

Temporary fix here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=153944


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 10, 2009)

Barathrum said:
			
		

> Firefox can't find the server at cheats.gbatemp.net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So?
We know its down, noobs like you were eating up server RAM by checking it every day. Probably several times per day too.
Narin, Costello and a load of others are working almost 24/7 to fix the server, and some features have been disabled.
and DON'T you dare moaning about it, having cheats is a PRIVILAGE not a right.
After the main GBAtemp server is fixed, it could take a while before the cheat database is gonna be updated properly.

Cause:
1) Narin now has a full time job.
2) We (Narin and the Cheat Code Crew) are working on upgrading the whole system of how cheats exist on GBAtemp.net. We even had to get the cheat thread closed because so many noobs were spamming it.
3) We have lives too. The world doesn't revolve around you.


----------



## B-Blue (May 10, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=154076


----------



## Narin (May 12, 2009)

Its a DNS problem, please be patient as the DNS servers get updated. It works for some people and not for others at the moment


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 12, 2009)

Narin said:
			
		

> Its a DNS problem, please be patient as the DNS servers get updated. It works for some people and not for others at the moment


Aww... Narin... you had to ruin me and elixirs fun...
Also, I see that it is gradually being fixed!


----------



## elixirdream (May 13, 2009)

no fun for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





just download it from rayder's thread, link was given on post 4


----------

